# i hope you like rhino



## snailnose (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

I think I like this


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't get it... :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:?: odd


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

:lol: :?!?!?!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

umm.......


----------



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

I _think_ it's a rhino....
I like it, that's for sure.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Argh, skinnypig! Run


----------



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

Is this really a hairless guinea pig? If so, is it a one off or genetic like hairless mice and rats? Never seen one or heard of one!
Very unusual in any case!!


----------



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

hahaha.
I've seen a bunch of hairless ones, but I have no idea how they came to be that way.
They are very rhino and very cute : )


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Yup - it's a hairless piggy. They look really weird don't they? Makes me think they have a horrendous case of fungal hair loss or something :lol: They can't be exhibited here in the UK, but people do breed them.


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Eh, I don't like skinnypigs. Especially the pink ones :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I love skinny pigs but they are very expensive and have health issues otherwise I'd have got one.You can get hairless hamsters although I've never seen one.


----------

